# Mixed Reviews on Cockapoos, Need Clarification



## klk

Hi, I am new to the site and am a prospective Cockapoo owner. I really love the look of the cross, and I also like that they are low/non-shedding and can be hypoallergeric (I do not have allergies, but for guests who come over). I've tried to do a lot of research on Cockapoos, but am getting really mixed reviews on buying one.

First, I keep seeing people refer to a Cockapoo as a "mutt". I do understand it is a cross breed, but I thought it was intentional (or try) to get the best traits from both the Cocker and Poodle (a mutt in my mind is like a farm dog that just accidentally breeds with another farm dog, its not intentional).

Second, people say not to buy from a puppy mill (I know that) or a backyard breeder. I do not understand what this is. I have reseached breeders in my area and there is one that has been breeding Cockapoos for 8 or 9 years. The parents (poodles and cockers) have been genetically tested. They have one poodle sire and 2 cocker dams. They give a little description on how the mom's coats/temperments are and how their puppies coats/temperments/colors typically are/can be. They have a ton of testimonials on their site (30-40 maybe) that comment on temperment, shedding, trainability, etc on the puppy they purchased. I was very comfortable with this breeder (haven't spoken to them yet since I'm not looking for a pup right this moment for in maybe a year or less), but since reading about people saying don't purchase from a backyard breeder (I don't know if this lady is since she has genetic testing on the parents).

Third, people have said not be pay $700-800 for a "mutt". I guess I am really confused as I would much rather pay more for a cross bred dog that has genetic testing and will be less likely to have health issues (since it isn't purebred).

I guess what really confuses me is that horses have been crossbred to take certain qualities from each breed, and then that becomes a registerable cross breed. So my question about dogs is that, is it just a personal preference/ignorance/snottiness (haha) that these comments are coming from, or is there a legit concern for buying (and paying a high amount) for a cross bred pup?

Also, if anyone is from Alberta, Canada, where did you get your pup from? And if there's anyone out there who doesn't mind saying how much you paid for your pup and what type of breeder you bought from?

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## flowerchild

Welcome! I think it all comes down to personal choice. Pedigree dogs are lovely, but, in some cases, over or in-bred. I used to have Australian shepherds and caught negative comments because they aren't recognized by the kennel club. Then I had a mini-Aussie, and the Aussie clubs poo pooed them!
Now I have a cockapoo, and I'm so surprised and pleased by her intelligence, happy personality, and no/low shedding. If people call her a designer dog, so be it. She was very well designed,  and if they think she's a mutt, it's their loss. 
I can't speak to the price, Bette was a rescue.
There are at least several Canadian owners here, not sure about Alberta, though. Lady Amanda may know!


----------



## Lynn<3

A back yard breeder wouldn't test their dogs. The "mutt" comments mostly come from people who either only want pure bred dogs, or the ones who think you should only rescue dogs from shelters.

Most people on those sites wouldn't talk like that in real life, and that is why they talk so much trash.

If the dog fits your needs, life style, ect, then why listen to the negative comments?

Funny how if it was a mutt with pitbull in it, they would call it a "pitbull-mix".

Cocker Spaniel/ poodle mixes are very nice dogs. They are kinda like living teddy bears. 

Mine has to be the sweetest dog I have ever owned.


----------



## lady amanda

Hi there! I'm in Ontario...close to Toronto. I don't know any breeders out your way but we do have a member from out there... I just haven't seen her in a long time on here. Ok so for cost. In Canada from a reputable breeder you will look at spending from 600-900 depending on the place. Ask lots of questions...see where they are bred. Make sure the conditions are clean. In Canada the heAlth tests are not as prominent as in the UK where a lot of our members are from. It is unfortunate but it is just not as common a practice. Be aware. Look for a dedicated breeder who is willing to help you for the whole life of the dog. Any more questions please ask....anyone who doesn't love cockapoos has just not had the opportunity to snuggle one. They are fantastic smart and cuddly creatures....I love my cockapoo


----------



## sugerlump

KIK 'i did not even get ginger from a breeder, but I will tell you this , she is the most lovable and loving dog I ever had, and she just loves to sleep on me and the Mrs laps, I did not even know what a cockapoo was when I got ginger, we only knew that we love her and wanted her.,be her a mix bread or a mutt what ever them people care to call them you will never find a more lovable dog .what ever you chose good luck


----------



## Florida Cockapoo

I will be getting my Cockapoo soon. My husband had one in the 1960's, but the dog had issues and my husband's father was not the best with animals. So made the dog even worse. One reason we didn't go with a "rescue" is we couldn't come to a agreement of what type of dog or size. The only one we could fully agree on was a Cockapoo. This was for the general temperament, size and personality of these dogs. We also wanted a puppy, so only choice was a breeder for us. As most rescue Cockapoo are two years and older.

I agree on the mutt thing as I had "mutts" growing up, except for a few that we knew what the breed was. For our dog we never knew how the "parents" were and as for "testing"..... LOL what's that's for?? All are dogs where healthy even with out the tests. But that was 15-20 years ago even longer.

As an adult I did a lot of research on the type of dog we wanted to get. We already have a cat so wanted a dog that wasn't a herding dog. Plus we have my husbands grandkids that come to our house, so didn't want a dog that could be agreesive.

From my research Cockapoos are great... Think of them as "High End Mutts". LOL 
My breeder has both Sires and Bitches on her property. I have seen her house, which is clean and she keeps the dogs inside and they have a nice yard to play in. She does the testing and health checks. 

Hope this helps you decide. Its your choice no one else's. You have to live with this choice for the next 15 years or so.


----------



## Von

Don't worry about the negative comments from others, particularly re mutts and expensive crossbreeds! You have the right to have the dog of your choice, and if you choose to pay for a known cross that is no one else's business but your own.

The daft thing in all these types of comments is that all pedigree dogs started of as designer dog crossbreeds, 'designed' specifically for hunting, retrieving, guarding, flushing etc. And the West Highland White was bred specifically to stand out in the field after a landowner inadvertently shot his darker coloured dog!

As for mutts, here in the uk a mutt would have more than two breeds in its lineage, which is why it is so hard to predict what they will look like, and their possible temperament - laid back or very active etc. they do benefit from hybrid vigour, hence their reputation for health.

A crossbreed is any dog which is the result of a mating of two known breeds, not necessarily deliberate. I remember an ad in our local paper many years ago for puppies "mother our Dalmatian, father our Cocker spaniel- long ears and hundreds of spots" 

So if we choose to have a specific cross, benefitting from hybrid vigour and predictable in size, coat and temperament I think we are very sensible


----------



## dio.ren

We actually found our breeder on Kijiji. She had cockapoos so gave her a call. She had been breeding them for many years and gave us lots of information. The place was really clean and the mom was a cocker spaniel and the dad a miniature poodle. They were both health checked and registered with the CKC. Also asked for references of people who had bought dogs from her and they came back positive. Also if we have any questions we can call her anytime and she is always happy to help us out which means she cares about her dogs.

We could not be any happier with our little Molly. She is the sweetest puppy ever very loving and has a real zest for life!

I don't really care if people think she is a mutt all I know is that she is a great dog and everyone who meets her loves her. We paid 800 dollars canadian for her. That included all her first shots etc... and she was microchipped. Also she has a one year health guarantee. We live in Mississauga ON so don't know of any breeders in your area. Just do google searches and something is bound to pop up.

Wish you luck on your cockapoo search


----------



## lady amanda

dio.ren said:


> We actually found our breeder on Kijiji. She had cockapoos so gave her a call. She had been breeding them for many years and gave us lots of information. The place was really clean and the mom was a cocker spaniel and the dad a miniature poodle. They were both health checked and registered with the CKC. Also asked for references of people who had bought dogs from her and they came back positive. Also if we have any questions we can call her anytime and she is always happy to help us out which means she cares about her dogs.
> 
> We could not be any happier with our little Molly. She is the sweetest puppy ever very loving and has a real zest for life!
> 
> I don't really care if people think she is a mutt all I know is that she is a great dog and everyone who meets her loves her. We paid 800 dollars canadian for her. That included all her first shots etc... and she was microchipped. Also she has a one year health guarantee. We live in Mississauga ON so don't know of any breeders in your area. Just do google searches and something is bound to pop up.
> 
> Wish you luck on your cockapoo search


Where did you get your cockapoo from?


----------



## MillieDog

Don't worry about the negative comments, all us cockapoo owners know that they are lovely dogs taking advantage of the lovely friendly nature of the cocker spaniel and the intelligence of the poodle.

Take a look at this thread written by JediCrazy. Its a good guide as to what to look for in a cockapoo. Some of it may not be relevant for Canada, but a lot is universal.

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8339


----------



## klk

Thank you everyone so much for all of your positive comments!

I am once again sold on getting a Cockapoo. Thank you for clarifying that the negative comments are just opinion, no facts behind them.

I have found two breeders in Alberta, one asks $600/pup and the other is $850/pup with puppy package. I am planning on speaking with both and getting references from both (and hopefully speaking to their vets as well).

Thanks again everyone, my faith in Cockapoos is restored! haha. And I'm sure I'll be on here a lot more when I do get the little girl/guy.

All the Best!


----------



## Smallears

You choose the dog that you want. It doesn't matter what others think. I paid £600 for muttley (mutt) but he's great and he did come from a bit of a puppy farm but after a three hour drive we decided that he was for us and we could give him a good home. If you're happy then ignore negative people!


----------



## benson

Oops, I refer to Benson as 'the mutt' but mean it in an affectionate way not to cast any kind of aspersions on his breeding or lack of it, has anyone else on this forum been reading the posts on the crufts fb page, insult a cockapoo at your own risk!!!


----------



## Cat 53

I adore my lovely Cockerpoo Max. He is the most loving, people friendly dog I have ever had. If this type of dog is what you are looking for then ignore everyone else and enjoy your choice.


----------



## tessybear

Don't worry about what other people say. I chose a hobby breeder for mine as it was what I wanted. You will find we all love our mutts here and never tire of talking about them!


----------



## AlexandralT

benson said:


> Oops, I refer to Benson as 'the mutt' but mean it in an affectionate way not to cast any kind of aspersions on his breeding or lack of it, has anyone else on this forum been reading the posts on the crufts fb page, insult a cockapoo at your own risk!!!


Been on the crufts fb page, still can't find this. Where is it? I'm intrigued
X


----------



## Kwasyd

*Alberta*

Hi KLK. 
I think I'm where you were when you started this post. I'd be curious which breeders you spoke with, your experiences and ultimately your decision. We are very interested in getting a cockapoo now and are not sure of some of the breeders on kijiji etc. 
thank you
Darren. 
X


----------



## fairlie

Let me know how you make out with your search in Alberta. I am in Quebec and am having trouble finding a reputable breeder (backyard or otherwise). One I found wants 1800$ american for puppies that are available at five weeks old! This same breeder has posted testimonials that complain about the stud being too dominant! I guess she should get points for honesty? 

We inadvertantly got Rufus from a broker.  I still get heart sick when I think of his mother probably locked in a cage in some huge barn in Hamilton producing endless litters of puppies taken from her way too early. I heard after I got him that it is a hotbed of puppy mills and the vet where he got his first needles has been associated with puppy mills as well. He was 500$.

As far as the controversy about pure bred vs mongrel vs hybrid all I can say is that someone should create a comedy act about how ridiculous and small minded some so called dog lovers can be. 

Sorry this is so long!


----------



## dio.ren

Fairlie you need to get a Molly. Her breeder is having a litter in the spring she said Told me I could get "pick of the litter" but I think I will pass as my Molly is enough for me


----------



## RuthMill

dio.ren said:


> Fairlie you need to get a Molly. Her breeder is having a litter in the spring she said Told me I could get "pick of the litter" but I think I will pass as my Molly is enough for me


Don't be daft!!


----------



## fairlie

I might just get her contact info from you Renee. But it won't be this Spring. I have promised HO to finish the reno that I am doing before I get a puppy to distract me. At the rate I am working it might not be in this decade either.


----------

